# Ottawa or Calgary?



## JFK (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey guys, we r planning to land in Ottawa or Calgary.. not being sure I request u guys to throw some light on the issue..
My husband ( primary applicant ) is Financial Manager here in Dubai, but would be more than happy if he cud start as accountant. 
Is Ottawa more of a bilingual city? Coz we dont know French..
Thats the only barrier for Ottawa, as for Calgary, I heard that its bad for migraine sufferers, which I am.


----------

